# WWII Formation Patch



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Beth MacFarlane <elljay@nbnet.nb.ca>* on *Thu, 22 Mar 2001 07:58:27 -0400*
A question for any collectors on the list:
Ihave my grandfather‘s WWII tunic.  There is a blue Atlantic Canada
formation patch on the sleeve.   Centered in the middle of this patch is
a small pattern Canadian Army Pacific Force patch.   Does anyone know
what this means or what the significance is?   I‘d appreciate any
info....
Regards
Beth
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Ian Edwards" <iedwards@home.com>* on *Thu, 22 Mar 2001 08:06:34 -0700*
I don‘t know what you mean by a "blue Atlantic Canada patch". Do you mean
the diamond shaped Atlantic Command Patch?
Certainly, the small CAPF patch, a six sided hexigon in colours matching
the overseas divisions plus black for the two armoured brigades is quite
common. It was worn by soldiers in May, June and July 1945 who, while still
in Europe, volunteered to join the Canadian Army Pacific Force and fight
against Japan. In return for volunteering they were given quick passage back
to Canada and 30 days leave before being required to report for training to
their newly formed units. These new units were in the process of assemblying
their members in very late July and through to mid August when the war ended
abruptly after the dropping of the atomic bombs on Japan. Soldiers who
actualy reached the new units of the CAPF then wore a hexagonal patch but
this patch was much larger and replaced the former div patch and small
hexagon.
If you mean that the "Atlantic" patch was a rectagon, then that patch is
either a royal blue for th 2nd Div or French Grey bleue d‘horizon for the
3rd Div. Off hand, I don‘t know the date the Atlantic Command shut down, but
I have it in my mind that it was wound up before the end of the war in
Europe so I don‘t know how anyone would have worn the small CAPF patch with
the Atlantic Command patch, but stranger things have happened.
----- Original Message -----
From: Beth MacFarlane 
To: 
Sent: Thursday, March 22, 2001 4:58 AM
Subject: WWII Formation Patch
> A question for any collectors on the list:
>
> Ihave my grandfather‘s WWII tunic.  There is a blue Atlantic Canada
> formation patch on the sleeve.   Centered in the middle of this patch is
> a small pattern Canadian Army Pacific Force patch.   Does anyone know
> what this means or what the significance is?   I‘d appreciate any
> info....
> Regards
> Beth
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

